# lymphoma stage 5



## buddy's mama (May 21, 2013)

My Buddy, rescue dog, about 6-8 years old, was diagnosed with lymphoma the day after Mothers Day. On Mothers Day, I felt and his throat literally felt like two softballs. I love on Buddy constantly, so I know this was overnight. I took him in first thing Monday, and the vet told me all of his lymph nodes were swollen. We did a biopsy, and it came back for lymphoma. Today, he has a huge rash all over his chest and groin area. It looks like he is bleeding under the skin. This also happened within hours. The vet had me come in immediately and she took some of the cells, consulted with an oncologist, and they have determined almost positively it is another form of lymphoma? I had to make a decision fast, as his organs have all ready been affected, and we began Prednisone today.. My heart hurts so bad, he is my very best friend. I lost my grand daughter last year, and I am angry now, why the most innocent???? He loves me more than anyone I have ever known. What comes next? What is the time line we are looking at? Thank you to everyone for your help and guidance. It has all happened so quickly!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry you and Buddy are facing this. My heart goes out to you. May you have many, many more wonderful moments to cherish.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your Buddy's diagnosis. Please do not concentrate on time line as nobody knows exactly how long it could be, time you have spend with him enjoying and loving every minute of it. Stay strong and positive. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the devastating diagnosis. Praying that you have more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your Buddy's devastating diagnosis.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Praying for each and every moment to be a cherished one... and for them to be plentiful. Hugs to you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Prayers and hugs for you and Buddy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry for your diagnosis. The time may not be long but enjoy every second. I have heard their is another form but dont focus on that, just love him, spoil him and you will know when it is time. Prayers being sent to you.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sad for you, prayers for Buddy.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for both you and buddy. It is just so heart wrenching. We are going through the same thing (or very similar). I feel the same way about my Celty. I can't imagine life without him but right now I try to stay focused on making him happy and loving him every moment I have. We are going through chemo but I'm not sure I'd do this had I known everything ahead of time. However some people on the forum have some very positive experiences. It's a tough choice. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm sending you lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

First of all, bless you for adopting a rescue. You've given him a life he would otherwise not have had. I hope that gives you a small measure of comfort.

I'm so very very sorry about the diagnosis. Carpe Diem (Seize The Day) and spoil him rotten with whatever he wants to eat or do. He doesn't know he's sick. Dogs live in 'the now'. They never look back with regret nor worry about the future. Every moment they're in is the most important to them and the one they live.

It's so unfair when it happens at such a young age. The Prednisone will help him feel better and hopefully shrink those glands. 

God bless. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenFamily4Life (May 25, 2013)

I understand how you feel. Today, Nick, my 8 year old golden passed from lymphoma. By the time he showed signs of being sick the cancer was too advanced. As others have stated, don't focus on a time line, just love him and enjoy every moment you have. In my Nick's case it moved very fast, but my vet said he could last (with a good quality of life) for 6 months to 1 year. Enjoy him, appreciate his unconditional love and savor each moment. There are herbal and holistic treatments that have had positive responses (in conjunction with traditional treatments like Prednisone). I wish you and your puppy the best! Know that there is alot of support for you and many people keeping you in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## buddy's mama (May 21, 2013)

Thank you all. This was an answer to my prayers- all of you. The lymph nodes appeared overnight on Mother's Day, then the diagnosis with another form the next week which put him at stage 5, we have been on prednisone for a week now- and all the swelling went done- but yesterday the lymph nodes are huge again. My vet said its usually not long after that and we will gradually decrease thee dosage. He's still running, eating like crazy, utinating constantly. Jumping on me for hugs, but his breathing happen is very rapid, and he sleeps a ton. He gets up great, and is basically the same but his eyes are not quite the same. Any advice to what to expect next? And does anyone know what else I can give him to help ease the symptoms? Most of these are due to the prednisone. Thank you all so much


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Buddy.

GoldenFamily4Life I am very sorry for the loss of your Nick.I will add Nick's name to the Goldens at Rainbow Bridge 2013 list.


----------

